# UP TO DATE ENTRY REQUIREMENTS



## Carl1965001 (Oct 19, 2021)

Does anybody have the totally up to date entry requirement's to Thailand from the UK after Nov 1st.
Do we need COE, can we visit family, is SHA hotel needed, where / cost of arrival covid tests ?
As per norm Embassy says ( DONT KNOW ) & NOTHING at all on web site. since Aug.
I want to come visit my family after 17 months away ( couldn't afford the quarantine ).
I coming 17th Nov so want to book ASAP please help if possible.


----------

